# A Little Bit Spooked



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

My friend has me a little spooked. We are going to Gatlinburg, TN for spring break and towing the 26RS south from Michigan down I-75 to EB I-40. Should I be overly concerned with the mountains of Tennessee and what time of day we travel through?

I travelled that route many times with my parents (decades ago) in a car heading to Florida and don't remember the mountains being that intimidating. Of course we weren't lugging a trailer behind us either.

I have dozens of trips under my belt pulling the 26RS through the "mountains"







of Michigan with no problems. I think my TV and hitch setup (WD, sway control, trailer brakes) is adequate- anyone have any thoughts or personal experiences?

-Matt


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Heading south down I-75, when you hit the Kentucky/tennessee state line.
As soon as you cross the line, you will be going up Jellico mountain.
This is a killer climb of about 10 miles or so. Nothing to be afraid of with your TV. Just don't get in a big hurry up that mountain. Even if you slow down to 45 or 50, you'll be going faster than the big-rigs. Once you get to the top of the mountain, you get to save lotsa gas coasting the 10 miles down the other side.









At the bottom of the mountain, you'll come into Knoxville.
You'll want I-640 east. The ramp from I-75 to I-640 is posted as 20 MPH and by god they MEAN IT. Is a real sharp curve so be prepared to slow down for that ramp.

I-640 around to I-40 to Gatlinburg and you've got it whipped.
Have fun and let me know if you need anything else.

did I mention not to get in a hurry up that mountain?
watch your tranny temp and you'll be fine.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Many folks offer the advice of "Watch your tranny temp" but how exactly does one accomplish this feat? I don't have a tranny temp guage - can I get one installed or is this one of those things your dad was supposed to teach you as a teenager? I led a sheltered teenage life.

BBB

PS - Tennessee has mountains?







Sorry, west coast thing.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

BBB,

Yes, you can add a tranny temp gauge to your rig. It is a fairly straight forward install if you mechanically inclined (Many of them use a sensor that simply replaces the drain plug in the tranny) If not, I'm sure you can find a shop close by that will do it for a reasonable cost.

Happy trails,
Doug


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Matt,
I took my 25RS-S to Gatlinburg during fall break and the Jellico mountain area was not too bad. I was able to maintain a decent speed going uphill. The large trucks are pulling hard too so things are moving slow uphill anyway. I think going uphill I started worrying about the downhill side wondering if the large trucks would now be pushing me? I just maintained a comfortable downhill speed and let them work around me. It all worked out fine. I would recommend having plenty of fuel before you start through the mountain area.

Katrina is correct the I-75/I-640 ramp is slow going around then a little "go,go,go" to get onto I-640. I simply watched the mirrors, picked my opening, put on the signal and shuffled into the flow. Of course all this is made a bit tougher during normal rush hour time.

Cincinnati can be BUSY during weekday rush hours so you may want plan your timing through there. Also, after you cross the Ohio river you will encounter the "cut-in-the-hill" in Northern Kentucky. This will be a good warm-up for Jellico mountain. Again just stay to the right with the slower trucks and work your way through. This hill is really tough on some of the large trucks and you may find yourself passing them. You will have plenty of room the highway is mostly four lanes. If you want to avoid downtown Cincinnati you can take I-275 West at the North edge of town and follow it around. The bypass reconnects to I-75 South of Cincinnati in Northern Kentucky, this will add about 12 miles.

Let us know if you have any other questions. 
Have FUN!!!


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Boy I love this forum..

Ken and Katrina those were both excellent posts. We have been thinking about a trip to Gatlinburg and although I have made the trip up and down Jellico many times I have never pulled my TT through there.

Thanks for the good posts.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> Many folks offer the advice of "Watch your tranny temp" but how exactly does one accomplish this feat? I don't have a tranny temp guage - can I get one installed or is this one of those things your dad was supposed to teach you as a teenager? I led a sheltered teenage life.
> 
> BBB
> 
> ...


Try JCWhitney. They have several types that mount under the dash or on the A support. Not much money and easy to install.

Jared


----------

